# Lake Pocasse



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

I'm trying to find any information on fishing Lake Pocasse by Pollock, SD. I am not having much luck. Can anyone tell me some links I might go to in order to find out what kind and quality of fish might be found there?

I'm heading to Pollock in June and will be fishing Oahe but was thinking that if the wind was too rough, I may end up on Pocasse and was wanting to know what to expect.

Thanks in advance!!


----------

